# What are these Pulse H5007 etc.



## archeonist (Dec 3, 2016)

Was wondering what these chiplike things are. Do they have any PM value?


----------



## anachronism (Dec 3, 2016)

Does that card have RJ-45 network connectors in the steel housings?


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 3, 2016)

Small transformers for Ethernet signals. Probably none or very minor amounts of precious metals. The only thing I could think of is 1-2% silver in solder if the connections inside are soldered. Cut it open and you will see the small magnetic rings and wires.

Not worth messing with, most value will be in the copper wires and that is just minuscule.

Göran


----------



## archeonist (Dec 3, 2016)

Thx Goran, I'll throw them away!


----------



## kjavanb123 (Dec 3, 2016)

How about those two ICs? If you have a lot of these, it will have a good yield.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 3, 2016)

archeonist said:


> Thx Goran, I'll throw them away!



Don't throw them away based upon what Goran said.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 4, 2016)

Well, I would throw them in with my low grade cards, there are still copper in them and a large electronic recycler could recover it. I can sell the low grade cards, not for much but it keeps the garbage volume down and adds a bit of money in the end.

Here is the data sheet for the Pulse H5007, page 16 have a schematic, 20 small transformers in the capsule.
http://www.pulseelectronics.com/download/3102/g021/pdf

Jon, do you have a different view? Any hidden PM:s?

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Dec 5, 2016)

Not particularly mate they are not the greatest for yields, but when I read the words "throw them away" I had kittens


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 5, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Not particularly mate they are not the greatest for yields, but when I read the words "throw them away" I had kittens


So in other words, you agree that they aren't worth processing but you stockpile them?

Can you tell us what value you find in them? Gold? Silver? Copper? Unobtainium?
You don't need to reveal what yield you get but a hint of what to expect would be nice.

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi Goran

A small amount of gold- they go in with a particular grade of gear that we refine. That type of grade tends to have Gold with a small amount of silver and a very very small trace of Palladium. I could not confirm whether that particular card had the Pd however because it goes in multi tonne loads Goran.


----------

